# 1/32 riggen question



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

hey guys.can anyone tell me what size allen key i need for the grub screw on the crown gear of riggens??i have tried a bunch of sizes and none seem to fit.were they metric or imperial?will post pic if needed.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Id ask [email protected] he's the expert, I believe even has a lot of the larger scale stuff.


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Howdy: It should be a standard 1/16th or .062 . What you might have is a screw that the allen hole has been stripped out and about the only solution is to carefully slice a screwdriver slot in the head and hope you can loosen it that way. If you go this route you might squirt some WD 40 on the screw and let it soak in before trying to remove it. If you are lUcky you will get one shot at this. Dont try to drill the screw out unless you have a Carbide drill other wise you will ruin the drill and make the screw harder ( work Hardening) . You may end up cutting and replacing the axle and gear if all else fails. Hope this helps Good Luck


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

thanks guys.the slop in the gears is noisy and aggravating,and it's a cool car,so i would like to resto it.


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Howdy: If that is all you are dealing with try loosening the wheels and then slide the gear up to mesh with the pinion and tighten the outside wheel or the one that will keep the mesh tight and the reinstall the other wheel. This should cure the problem.
Clyde-0-mite


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

cool i'll give it a try,as i want to mount a diecast vw bug to it,as the wheel base is perfect,and it looks nicer than the womp womp body


----------

